# Critique This Video Please!- AQHA Stallion



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

They are pretty grainy. I don't know if I would use them. I'd certainly try to get better videos as soon as I could though...JMO.

He's very pretty. Love his jog, I just wish it was clearer. 

Off topic question: Why didn't you breed your mare to him?


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Nope wouldn't use them.

Super Nova


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, origionally I was going to but then I did a stallion auction and didn't expect to win a breeding so she'll be bred to him in 2013. But if she isn't pregnant this time, I will break the deal and just breed her to my stalion. 

Thanks for the complement. I have one video of him doing walk trot at a show that is really nice. Just trying to figure out how to download it to Youtube without problems. I tried it one time and it was horrible. Infact, I need to deleate it before anyone sees it.

Thanks for the compliments!

Thanks for your opinion Super Nova!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No, I wouldn't. If you do ride him inside for the sale video, do it when it's light out so the picture isn't as dark, and borrow a good video camera to do it with.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The video is too poor quality for advertising purposes. He looks great under saddle though.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!

Anyone else?

I probably wont touch these videos. But I have pictures I need opinions on. I'm starting my contest friday here on this forum and on another forum along with a special event going on this weekend.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice clean lope!!!!

I love it because he is not trotting in the back to move slow enough.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I like that about him too. He rides like a rocking horse. Very smooth. Probably smoother than what he's riding with the person in the video. I had many people watching us as we traveled around the makeup arena.  i hate the fake canters. :-x it's bad enough on their legs as is with all the prep. i let him go natural.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

MyLittlePonies said:


> I like that about him too. He rides like a rocking horse. Very smooth. Probably smoother than what he's riding with the person in the video. I had many people watching us as we traveled around the makeup arena.  i hate the fake canters. :-x it's bad enough on their legs as is with all the prep. i let him go natural.


I sat at the Congress last fall and watched 1/3 of the horses trotting in back.

I wonder how far this will go???


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Ripper said:


> I sat at the Congress last fall and watched 1/3 of the horses trotting in back.
> 
> I wonder how far this will go???


I have no idea. if I take him to congress and we dont place cuz we dont cheat then at least i know it did it right!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MyLittlePonies said:


> I have no idea. if I take him to congress and we dont place cuz we dont cheat then at least i know it did it right!


I was a judges assistant at a local show and she absolutely hated "troping?" Where they lope in the front and trot in the back. The judge talked with one girl and told her she needed to push her horse a little more because she wasn't the type of judge that would place a horse that did that. I thought it was funny because I totally agree.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

LOL. But would the trainer allow it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

If you want to promote your stallion, your video should look something like this:






It's professional, beautiful, and it shows the stallion clearly. The quality of the video reflects back on yourself as a breeder and handler of shipments.

Or this:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok. Thanks! I plan to get a lot of things done when I can. Weather and schedule is a factor too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> If you want to promote your stallion, your video should look something like this:
> 
> INVITE THE ARTIST - YouTube
> 
> ...


Nice.....

That reminds me of one of the horses I had.

It took him 3 minutes to get around the area at a walk, trot and lope.


----------

